# Lost waders



## bill g (Aug 22, 2011)

I found a pair of boot waders in the public boat ramp parking lot next to the bait shop in port mansfield this past weekend. Looks like they feel off boat !!! Call me if they are yours 830 708- 7806 will be happy to return to owner Tks Bill


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

that's very good of you, Bill!


----------

